

End of the road for RC4 - rdl
https://blog.cloudflare.com/end-of-the-road-for-rc4/

======
rdl
I wish we'd done this earlier -- I'm pretty sure nothing bad has resulted from
supporting RC4 a few months longer than we would have liked, but as we've seen
from Google's "aggressive" push to end SHA1, it's the only way to move things
forward.

Friends don't let friends use RC4 in 2015.

------
theandrewbailey
Meanwhile, Youtube still supports RC4. And SSL3! (WTF, guys!) I'm still
waiting for them to jump on the bandwagon.

[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=r3---sn-
jjpux...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=r3---sn-
jjpuxm5n-2pue.googlevideo.com)

~~~
rdl
The problem is RC4 is super efficient, especially for devices like Android
phones which don't have AES-NI and run on battery (both for the CPU and the
radio...). Deprecating RC4 in that environment has real cost for end users, as
well as for the server operator.

